# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Hemeroidi ili nešto drugo?

## Roimeda

Jel se koja susrela sa pucanjem kozice kod obavljanja velike nuzde ?
Neznam kako to opisati, kao da malo zapece onaj trenutak a prilikom brisanja onda ima malo svjeze krvi.
Evo dosad jedno 2x mi se to dogodilo. Nije bas tvrda stolica. 4 tjedna poslije poroda sam. Dosad nisam imala probleme sa hemeroidima.
Nije neka bol to vise je neugodno jedno vrijeme pa je neko vrijeme mir pa se s vremena opet malo pokaze.
Iskustva ?

----------


## Peterlin

> Jel se koja susrela sa pucanjem kozice kod obavljanja velike nuzde ?
> Neznam kako to opisati, kao da malo zapece onaj trenutak a prilikom brisanja onda ima malo svjeze krvi.
> Evo dosad jedno 2x mi se to dogodilo. Nije bas tvrda stolica. *4 tjedna poslije poroda sam.* Dosad nisam imala probleme sa hemeroidima.
> Nije neka bol to vise je neugodno jedno vrijeme pa je neko vrijeme mir pa se s vremena opet malo pokaze.
> Iskustva ?


Možda su hemoroidi, a možda je samo u pitanju to što se tijekom trudnoće i poroda sve rastegnulo i stanjilo, a treba malo više od 4 tjedna da se to sve vrati na normalu... 

Prijedlog - bilo koja krema, može i dječja za guzu, tek toliko da se sluznica oporavi (umanjit će trenje). Može i namjenska https://ekoherbalia.hr/webshop/biljn...n-biljna-mast/ ili Teuta, koja je za intimnu sluznicu, ali dobro posluži i za međicu i kompletno područje.

----------

